# field archery and retirement



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

hello all, I have retired from the U. S. Capitol Police after 27 years. I will finally make some time and try to shoot field archery and indoors this coming winter. I was wondering how is archery in VA these days? I have been away from this web page as well. I do miss archery and some of the archers. frank.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Hi Frank, you expected changes, did you???
JQ


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats buddy on the retirement....good ole Punky finally gets to play again :wink:

I haven't been shooting much at all this year....but indoors at Prince William is still rocking and rolling. They shoot indoors at Belvoir on Sun morning once hunting season is over. But as you can imagine that's a rather strange crowd. 

Field is still the same...few shoots up our way in Va but tons just across the WW bridge :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> hello all, I have retired from the U. S. Capitol Police after 27 years. I will finally make some time and try to shoot field archery and indoors this coming winter. I was wondering how is archery in VA these days? I have been away from this web page as well. I do miss archery and some of the archers. frank.


Congrats on retirement frank  maybe one day we can shoot a field round if I can ever get away from my work lol.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Frank, It will be good to see you again!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats on your retirement Frank.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Frank good luck on your retirement, I think I meet you years ago at Vegas aren't you friends with jimmy brown and Ron West, anyway I put in 35 yrs with the Corps of Engineers retired in 2007, but I am still working full time at Lowes but it s Monday thru Friday see you in Vegas.....


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello Frank and congrats on your retirement, and don't worry about changes to field archery as long as you can still pull the string back you will be able to find somewhere to shot.
Terry


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Like Frank I too have been out of the game for a few years now. Let my membership go at PWA and MAC but still miss those guys and miss shooting. I will hopefully make a shoot or 10 this winter. Congrats on retirement Frank.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Hey Punkie! congratulations on joining the retired crowd. I was still working a couple of weeks each month training AD and NG Brigade command and staff elements, but Obama's sequestration put an end to that. Only got out for 3 exercises this year and found out I really enjoy golf, fishing, and archery. I may finally totally retire. How is your Dad? Say Hi for me when you run into him.


----------

